# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью с генералом А.М.Табунщиковым

## Д.Срибный

Анатолий Михайлович Табунщиков, генерал-майор авиации в отставке, председатель «Объединенного Совета Ленинградских ветеранов войны и военной службы военно-воздушных сил», ветеран войны в Афганистане.

http://www.airforce.ru/history/moder...abunshikov.htm

----------


## balu109

прочел часть про Афган. оччень как-то неоднозначно. есть понятные ошибки типа "15 могил в Джелалабаде", но есть и странности - то вертолеты Стингерами почти и не сбивались, то прожектора на восьмерках едва ли не повально были, то стингеры появились в 80м году, то иранские фантомы ничего не делали до прихода второй пары (а сайды сами попадали с пилонов, что ли?)...
мы это недавно обсуждали, но по-моему , это как раз то, когда явный участник событий о них рассказывает  на уровне Жирохова, у которого Томкет на обложке книги про Израиль.

----------


## AC

> прочел часть про Афган. оччень как-то неоднозначно. есть понятные ошибки типа "15 могил в Джелалабаде", но есть и странности - то вертолеты Стингерами почти и не сбивались, то прожектора на восьмерках едва ли не повально были, то стингеры появились в 80м году, то иранские фантомы ничего не делали до прихода второй пары (а сайды сами попадали с пилонов, что ли?)...


Да, сумбура много там...
Мне так же хотелось бы подробнее знать про вклад Дудаева в Панджшер-1984... А то мож я не понимаю чего... (???)

----------


## Olkor

> прочел часть про Афган. оччень как-то неоднозначно. есть понятные ошибки типа "15 могил в Джелалабаде", но есть и странности - то вертолеты Стингерами почти и не сбивались, то прожектора на восьмерках едва ли не повально были, то стингеры появились в 80м году, то иранские фантомы ничего не делали до прихода второй пары (а сайды сами попадали с пилонов, что ли?)...
> мы это недавно обсуждали, но по-моему , это как раз то, когда явный участник событий о них рассказывает  на уровне Жирохова, у которого Томкет на обложке книги про Израиль.





> Да, сумбура много там...
> Мне так же хотелось бы подробнее знать про вклад Дудаева в Панджшер-1984... А то мож я не понимаю чего... (???)


Вопросы к интервью
Вот здесь провисела просьба в стике о наборе интересующих вопросов не один месяц. Вопросы задал 1 (один) человек - на них ответы получены. Хотите - сделайте интервью сами и лучше. С удовольствием почитаю.

----------


## AC

Олег, ну зачем так сразу в обиду то кидатьться?




> Вопросы к интервью
> Вот здесь провисела просьба в стике о наборе интересующих вопросов не один месяц. Вопросы задал 1 (один) человек - на них ответы получены. Хотите - сделайте интервью сами и лучше. С удовольствием почитаю.


Интервью хорошее...  :Smile:

----------


## balu109

а к интервью нет претензий. хорошие вопросы, хорошие ответы.  просто лицо интервьюриуемое  - уже в годах, вполне мог что-то и напутать. чего-то не знать, а упомянуть хочется. нормальное человеческое желание.
общие положения вполне на уровне. а тонкости типа того, что у Стингера двухканалка и чхать он хотел на Липу ("мигалка" у Табунщикова) он мог и не знать.
и как-то обидно прошел по ген. Хахалову - это просто обидно памяти заслуженного человека. он не "по автобусу пострелять" полетел. а на фиксацию удара новых на тот момент Су25 в зоне действия Громова, очень напряженный район был.
все равно - спасибо автору! больше мнений -  больше правды.

----------


## AndyK

> а тонкости типа того, что у Стингера двухканалка


Двухдиапазонная голова появилась на втором типе ЗУР - FIM-92B (в пр-ве с 1983 года), на третьем - FIM-92C - ГСН с программируемым микропроцессором и возможностью адаптации системы наведения к целевой и помеховой обстановке за счет выбора соответствующих программ (в пр-ве с 1987 года). Это как бы в плане уточнения :Smile:

----------


## Olkor

Так я и не обижаюсь, а делаю выводы. Если интервью "сумбурное", значит либо я плохо задавал вопросы, либо Игорь плохо обработал, либо и то, и другое. Но я стараюсь быть предельно точным по выражениям и формулировкам...
По Хахалову. Его задача была фиксировать удар, однако наверняка именно он, как старший на борту, принял решение о штурмовке автобуса, за что поплатился не только своей жизнью.
По потерям и ПЗРК - А.М. ушел из Афгана в 1983 году, когда использование ПЗРК только разворачивалось, а следовательно вполне правомочно его заявление о том, что основные потери были от СА.
По вертолетам с прожекторами - сказано же, что из 4 на складе выпросил 3...

----------


## Mig

> Так я и не обижаюсь, а делаю выводы. Если интервью "сумбурное", значит либо я плохо задавал вопросы, либо Игорь плохо обработал, либо и то, и другое...


Олег, ИМХО в данном случае - ни первое и ни второе - а третье!
Все люди - разные. Ветераны - тоже. Есть ветераны, которые и в 85-ть бодрячком, их аналитическим способностям могут 20-летние позавидовать, а есть и в 60-т - ничего не помнят и толком не знают....
В данном случае ИМХО интервьюируемый подкачал....

----------


## Olkor

А мне с ним общаться очень понравилось. Прост в общении, интеллектуален, не кичлив. Так что на самом деле видимо не хватило моих знаний по Афгану. Мы с Костей давно поняли, что для того чтоб задать правильный вопрос, надо не менее чем на половину знать ответ.

----------


## balu109

По Хахалову. я сейчас работаю над темой, так что прям всё, по часам и фамилиям,  не расскажу, а то потом неинтересно будет.
Информация у меня от Громова через Сурцукова+ общеизвестные вещи.
в Луркохе был укрепрайон. его "работали" долго и в том числе Су25е. повыбили духов хорошо, но никогда не бывает, чтоб прям всё и сразу.
автобус ехал с пополнением духовским (а там и не было мирных рейсовых, это старый бандитский район, с "понятиями" и рэкетом караванов задолго до нашего прихода). вполне логично, что Хахалов принял решение атаковать, рискнув собой и другими офицерами, включая несколькими афганскими. конечно, он рассчитывал на мощь пары вертушек и задавленность ПВО района. не повезло, бывает. Это война.
Громов очень ругается до сих пор - обстрелять автобус, в принципе, правильно было. вот лезть он не должен был вообще на снятие результатов удара Грачей. С другой стороны,  у него прямой приказ Кутахова увидеть все вживую.
легко нам умничать, сидя в уютных домах за клавиатурой... должен-не должен...

----------


## balu109

> надо не менее чем на половину знать ответ.


плюс знать правильные ответы. Читал воспоминания Шипачева (полковник, 335й полк, Джелалабад). пишет фамилии - Райлянов, Павлюченко вместо Райлян, Павлюков. спрашиваю - зачем? ответ - ну, так принято в подобной литературе. так эти фамилии на слуху. а сколько мне неизвестных? их проглатываешь, а потом не стыкуется информация........

----------


## Fighter

Летал раз в Баграме с Анатолием Михайловичем. Наилучшие воспоминания, никаких ограничений по высоте и маневрам для подготовленных летчиков! Полное взаимопонимание! Он потом, хотя я с ним летал днем, зная наш опыт, подписал мне допуск на Миг -21бис и инструкторский на МиГ21 ум ночью на бомбометание и стрельбу по неосвещенной наземной цели. В сегодняшних воспоминаниях, хотя иногда что-то уже путает - все же возраст, но главный смысл остается! Спасибо!

----------

